#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Refinery Training materials

## yogi_process

Dear All,



I thank all of you as this forum has given me much more than I was thought about & its indeed time for gratitude. Find here the training materials for Refinery. Its also having few refinery articles which are really handy & need to read. These are basically some old stuff on refinery design for almost all units but we know that OLD is GOLD. I referred this material during my refinery design career & it gave me the confidence to go ahead. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] TRAINING.zipSee More: Refinery Training materials

----------


## kwy1970

thanks.

----------


## kp2008

thank a lot

----------


## Alil

> Dear All,
> 
> I thank all of you as this forum has given me much more than I was thought about & its indeed time for gratitude. Find here the training materials for Refinery. Its also having few refinery articles which are really handy & need to read. These are basically some old stuff on refinery design for almost all units but we know that OLD is GOLD. I referred this material during my refinery design career & it gave me the confidence to go ahead. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks yogi

----------


## gusgon

Many thanks my friend

----------


## Petrorafo

> Thanks yogi



I would like to contribute by submitting a list of books they might in oil refining:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CarlosBatista

> I would like to contribute by submitting a list of books they might in oil refining:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Muchas gracias por su colaboracion al forum

----------


## saverr

Please check the download link for Refinery Training material...does not seem to work.
Thanks

----------


## jamy862004

thank you!

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## sharmeen

thankyou link is working

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks for a great post

----------


## pigkyjoy

thanks

See More: Refinery Training materials

----------


## sessom

thank you!!!

----------


## raj_01

thank you

----------


## omli

thx lot frnd

----------


## nxh1707

Thank so much. It's really productive.

----------


## chemnguyents

You are pro!

----------


## gord

Great share, thanks! Bro.

----------


## gord

Thanks, bro, it seems that Volume 2 is missing, could u pls upload RT-2 for Volume 2 if possible. thanks!

----------


## saverr

dear yogi,
thanks a lot for the upload. got the zip file.
quick question - is there a RT-2 folder (seems to be missing) ? and also are there any additonal RT-6 folder (zip file contains RT-6A).
appreciate your help

----------


## fadiragb

thanksssssssssssssss  alot.

----------


## cristiang182

Thank you very much!

----------


## padua

Thank you.

----------


## jaibogo

Tanks a lot. Very good paper


jaibogoSee More: Refinery Training materials

----------


## motasem12

Thank you

----------


## motasem12

Please upload file RT2 and RT 6B.

----------


## Hassan_engr39

thank you ....please also upload file RT2 and RT 6B.

hassanelahi@hotmail.com

----------


## Hassan_engr39

thank you ....please also upload file RT2 and RT 6B.

hassanelahi@hotmail.com

----------


## motasem12

Please sent me in may email 
motasemmdm@gmail.com

----------


## aminkhan

It does not seems to work as it is asking to download some software and install in computer.
Thank you

----------


## jacksp

Please reupload the link as it is not working, thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## jacksp

Please reuplad the link, thanks

----------


## empire

tks.it's working.pls try "deposite files"

----------


## jituparekh

Please reload the training manual. thanks....

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends 
Please reuplad the link, 
thank you in advance

----------


## smahesh070

can you upload in other site

See More: Refinery Training materials

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends 
Please reuplad the link, or send to me to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com 
thank you in advance

----------


## jituparekh

Please upload on 4shared or megaupload or deposite sites, all link suggested are dead.
thanks....

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend yogi_process 
Please reuplad the link again , or send to me to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com 
thank you in advance

----------

